
Was Tulipmania Just Like Bitcoin? - kimsk112
https://moneyfortherestofus.com/182-tulipmania-just-like-bitcoin/
======
Bucephalus355
Everyone talks about Tulip-mani, but here are some other “extraordinary
popular delusions” that don’t get as much press but which are very similar:

\- Mississippi Land Scheme, France, late 17th Century

\- South Sea Bubble, England, early 18th century

\- Florida Land Scheme, America, early 1920’s

\- Radio stocks, America, late 1920’s

In particular I’d like to point out Airline stocks from the 30’s. Airplanes
were, and still are, an incredibly amazing technology. They were absolutely
going to revolutionize the world. However, if you, basically at any point from
their invention onwards, invested in airline stocks YOU WOULD HAVE LOST MONEY.
I think this is really incredible and should be a reminder to remember to
discern between the general field and the specific company. Revolutionary
fields do not lead to revolutionary stock market gains necessarily. Well
managed companies do, which can exist inside groundbreaking areas or older,
more prosaic fields.

